# Indigo Almond, how did that happen?



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

I posted a pic of a YB that came from and dark colored indigo father (t pattern, I think), blue base and a recessive yellow, dominant opal mottled hen. The baby looks almond and has some resemblance to indigo but light like almond and with alot of black streaks. I guess I don't understand how he came to be. The indigo father has a fair amount of black flecks and I didn't understand those either.

I think is was on Frank's site that I found an indigo almond bird and it looks pretty similar to my YB, maybe more so after it's moult. I didn't know that indigo almond existed but why not I guess, they can be brown, ash red, blue or whatever else.

The part I don't understand is how this one came from an indigo cock and yellow hen. If almond is dominant, how does this one show up from two non-almond parents. There are no other almonds in this pen, it's not from infidelity.
I'll repost the pic and see what you guys think. OK, I won't repost the pic as of now, it's not in my photobucket. It is in an earlier thread about indigoXopal. If I find it, I'll repost it. Sheesh.

Bill


----------

